# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  منابع ارشد زيست شناسی

## elham.amiri

سلام دوستان

	کسی میدونه منابع ارشد زيست شناسی رو از كجا بايد تهيه كنم و چه كتابهايي را بايد مطالعه كنم؟

----------


## Araz

> سلام دوستان
> 
>     کسی میدونه منابع ارشد زيست شناسی رو از كجا بايد تهيه كنم و چه كتابهايي را بايد مطالعه كنم؟



به لینک زیر بروید و سوالتتون در تاپیک ارشد بپرسید تا جناب کوروش خان پاسختون رو بدهند

http://konkur.us/thread737.html


تاپیک بسته شد

----------

